# RBs and bucktooth tetras?



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I got 4 3 inch red bellies in a 55 gallon. I just added 3 bucktooth tetras (about 2.5 inches each). Will they live together? Also, how big do bucktooth tetras grow?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i ask this same question a week ago if you look through one of the forum (not sure which one i wrote it in) but no your p will eat them.time will only tell


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

alright found it.second page of this forum


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Kiss the tetras goodbye. Period.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Bucktooth tetras (payara) live only to about a foot in the home aquaria. Althouth they will grow crazy fast in the wild.

Do a search on google or somewhere and you'll find some 2'+ payara.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Exodon Paradoxus .

i think you have you fish confused hydro.check out this link above.this is a buck tooth


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

The link doesn't work, but I think it was on thePACK's post the other day about bucktooth tetras (Exodon Paradoxus). however if you are looking for info on payara then I saw a thread on them also, just look for it, it was posted today.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

No luck here.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what do you mean no luck.you can't find the thread?


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

No luck with tetras of any kind.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh got'cha.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz has almost every kind of tetra with his piranhas, and not just tetras, he has kribs, and barbs, and danios.
take a look on his website, he has loads of pics & very nice piranhas.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Well right now they're alright. The ps try to get them but the exedons are just too fast. They run circles around my red bellies. Its funny, and it keeps my ps in shape. Hope it stays that way. Also, I put a little crayfish in there, thinking it would get eaten, and they wont eat him!!!!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I just but a 4" crayfish in my tank, lol and he was defending himself good. Untill one of the adults seen him and they ate him from the back to the front, then one of my p's swam around with his claw in his mouth like he just won the olympics lol


----------

